# 1985 What happened to all the surplus 1911's?



## northstar19 (Aug 11, 2013)

As we all know, along about 1985, the US military replaced the 1911 with the M9.
Question: What happened to all those surplus 1911's? 
Truckloads and truckloads of 1911's?


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Having used a 1911 until the mid 90's, I suspect they phased them is as replacements. I think they sent them all to units that didn't need high capacity magazines as much.


----------



## smitty901 (Sep 13, 2013)

Where were you Bill Clinton recycled them and refuse to allow public sale of those due to be sold when he was in office.
He also tossed a lot of M1 grands in the fire also.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

smitty901 said:


> Where were you Bill Clinton recycled them and refuse to allow public sale of those due to be sold when he was in office.
> He also tossed a lot of M1 grands in the fire also.


Aww man, I hate it when that happens. The current administration is doing the same...well, with Garands and M1 Carbines anyways. I hate these people.


----------

